# 110BCD chainrings larger than 60T



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

I am currently running a 58T Vuelta USA chainring, but my pedaling spins out at 33 mph. I have a 110BCD. Vuelta USA sells a 60T chainring for only $40, but I was thinking of going up to 64-66T.

I know that tandem bikes use huge chainrings, and I found this page http://trisled.com.au/product-catego...uards-rollers/. They have 65T and 70T in 110BCD (the Aussies call it PCD), but I was hoping to find one for cheaper. I need a flat chainring for my 1X5 setup (as opposed to a ramped and pinned chainring).

FYI the smallest cog on my 5-speed freewheel has 14T. I don't have the room for a 7-speed freewheel, and 14T was the tallest gearing I could find in a 5-speed freewheel.

Does anybody know where to find a more affordable 110BCD 62-66T chainring?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ROAD tandems use "big" chainrings, but are generally equivalent to road single bikes (53T-ish).

Mountain tandems (this subforum) use "small" chainrings and generally top out at 42-44T for the big ring.


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

Okayfine said:


> ROAD tandems use "big" chainrings, but are generally equivalent to road single bikes (53T-ish).
> 
> Mountain tandems (this subforum) use "small" chainrings and generally top out at 42-44T for the big ring.


Thanks for the info. I ended up buying two of these 70t Chainring - 110 PCD | Trisled for $225.06 delivered to the USA. I also considered Driveline 68T CNC AL7075 Road Bike Bicycle Chainring 68T, BCD 130mm , Black | eBay and Bikingreen 70T Recumbent Chainring BCD130 CNC 7075 Road Fixie TT Track black | eBay, but apparently nobody makes a 50/130mm BCD spider.


----------

